

Newest This American Life is all about Toxie, NPR's toxic asset - augustflanagan
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/418/toxie

======
Splines
What a great resource. I've really enjoyed listening to Planet Money and their
dissection of the economic goings-on. They're probably glossing over material,
but I appreciate their effort in making it listenable.

~~~
2arrs2ells
Not just listenable - fascinating!

This episode isn't quite at the level of the "Giant Pool of Money" one that
gave Planet Money its birth, but it's still quite good! The Planet Money
podcasts (<http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/>) have also been excellent lately,
especially their investigations into gold and t-shirt making.

